# Bad Glow Plug - CEL On



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

First one to go bad that I have heard of on here.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

agreed , first time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you notice any issues with starting or misfiring on a cold start?


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

diesel said:


> Do you notice any issues with starting or misfiring on a cold start?


None. In fact it started right up when I went to go out to the dealer and it was -22 Celsius . They reset the CEL and it did not come back on during my 100km drive home.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It must just be bad enough to notify the computer, but not bad enough to stop working. I like that advance warning.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How many glow plugs are in the CTD? What I'm wondering is if there is one for each cylinder and only one of them is failing, leaving the other three to start the car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> How many glow plugs are in the CTD? What I'm wondering is if there is one for each cylinder and only one of them is failing, leaving the other three to start the car.



One per cylinder.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So OP could have one glow plug dying but his car will still start and run properly. Cool. Us gassers lose a spark plug and the car runs like crap. Score one for the diesel design.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The only purpose of the glow plug is to raise the combustion chamber temperature a bit for easier starting.

Without glow plugs, you would have to crank the starter for a good long bit before the heat of the high compression reaches a point that it could burn the fuel......awfully hard on a battery and starter.

Diesels of the 50's and earlier used a ether injector....a pressurized capsole was placed in a cup built into the air filter housing.
You would close the cup door and slam your fist against it.....this would cause a needle in the housing to pierce the capsole and charge the air cleaner with a cloud of ether.
You then walked over to the cab and hit the starter.......it would start with the most hellacious racket you ever heard.....like pistons trying to get out....because the ether combusted so fiercly it really was trying to bust the pistons.

After about thirty seconds, the combustion chambers would warm and the racket would subside.

In the early days of glow plugs, you would hold a button down till a timed light on the dash shut off, then hit the starter.....a bit more conventional.

Diesels have come a long, long way to become usable by regular folks in automobile applications.

The above described designs were usually allowed to run all night just so they could be used the next day.......whata pain.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

In my old Benzes, if you had a glow plug (or multiple glow plugs) out, it would smoke and misfire on those cylinders for a while. Check this video out. (Old video of one of my former toys)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z841sC_J8w8

Here is a cold start with fresh glow plugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vEKoBPV40s


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So..... When the mechanic went to remove the bad glow plug, it broke and now they have to take the Head off to get the broken plug out. They have me in an equinox which completely sucks compared to my diesel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> So..... When the mechanic went to remove the bad glow plug, it broke and now they have to take the Head off to get the broken plug out. They have me in an equinox which completely sucks compared to my diesel.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh no, that really stinks. Makes me wonder if it is mechanic error or if the plugs are fragile.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Oh no, that really stinks. Makes me wonder if it is mechanic error or if the plugs are fragile.



Probably a bit of both with a touch of overtightening during original assembly thrown in.

Rob


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

I wonder who would have to cover the cost of labour if this had happened out of warranty. The owner or the dealership....

The dealer says they need the car until next week as their diesel mechanic has a 2015 Sierra that threw a rod and that it takes priority. Guess I'm stuck with the "gas guzzling" Equinox for a week. I'll miss the dirsel economy as I drive 300 km per day.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

They look like they should be pretty easy to change if need be, as long as the come out OK. I really hope that they don't break off that easily.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My guess is the car is so new he just torqued it thinking itwould come right out instead of taking the same precautions one would on an 8 year old car...

Who knows, maybe overtorqued during assembly too like robby said


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Robby said:


> Diesels of the 50's and earlier used a ether injector....a pressurized capsole was placed in a cup built into the air filter housing. You would close the cup door and slam your fist against it.....this would cause a needle in the housing to pierce the capsole and charge the air cleaner with a cloud of ether.



Ether has been used quite recently (maybe still is?) on large diesel engines. I grew up on a farm, and as recently as 2008 we had brand new tractors with ether injection. On the same brand (John Deere), same series of tractor, but different size engine (both made in-house by JD), only the smaller engines (6.2L) had glow plugs which we manual by pushing in the key. Pretty much everything larger than that had ether, although it was activated by pushing a button which released ether from an installed can.


We rarely used it on anything new enough to have common-rail injection, however; pretty much everything made since roughly about 2000 give or take a few years. The electronic injection era has made starting much easier since the injection timing can be automatically adjusted by the computer to compensate, even in cold conditions.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So I have an update. After a week in the shop, the dealer now has the motor and transmission (all in the cradle) out of the car. I'm told they couldn't get the cylinder head off with all of the other fuel rails and such blocking the way. All because of a bad glow plug..... No idea how much longer they will have the car.

On a happier note, they took back their Equinox and put me in a rental. I'm driving a 2015 Cruze 1LT. Not quite a diesel but better on fuel than the equinox which cost me an extra $12/day in fuel. I drive 300 km/day so the fuel savings with the gas cruze over the equinox will be a welcome change.

I've contacted GM directly to see about some compensation. Between rental insurance and extra fuel costs isn't would be nice to be compensated.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The entire cost of the rental, including rental insurance, should be covered by the dealership who will then bill it back to GM.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> The entire cost of the rental, including rental insurance, should be covered by the dealership who will then bill it back to GM.


I hope so. I was told that they'd cover the cost of the rental, but I'm
On my own for insurance.... I'll find out when I return the rental.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Your experience makes me imagine a scenario 15 years from now... I can see it now... An ad for a car for sale "2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - Needs broken glow plug replaced - $1000 obo" The unlucky purchaser would be likely looking at a $2500+ repair bill to replace that glow plug.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I really hope that the engine/transmission do not really NEED to be removed to take the head off...? I still honestly cannot figure out how they broke the glow plug to start with? I just hope that when all is said and done that you have no issues with your car from it being totally torn apart. 



diesel said:


> Your experience makes me imagine a scenario 15 years from now... I can see it now... An ad for a car for sale "2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - Needs broken glow plug replaced - $1000 obo" The unlucky purchaser would be likely looking at a $2500+ repair bill to replace that glow plug.


 It reminds me of why I ditched my 2006 F-250 6.0L Powerstroke, because it was know for stretching head studs and blowing the gasket. To fix the engine the cab had to be lifted off of the truck, something like a $5000 repair job.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I really hope that the engine/transmission do not really NEED to be removed to take the head off...? I still honestly cannot figure out how they broke the glow plug to start with? I just hope that when all is said and done that you have no issues with your car from it being totally torn apart.


I can't imagine why they would need to remove the engine to get the head off. I also can't imagine how hard it would be to remove the rail. They're right on top of the engine with very easy access. I've read of somewhat amateur mechanics doing an injector job on an early Dmax engine in a parking lot over a weekend, and those were nightmares to get into.



TDCruze said:


> It reminds me of why I ditched my 2006 F-250 6.0L Powerstroke, because it was know for stretching head studs and blowing the gasket. To fix the engine the cab had to be lifted off of the truck, something like a $5000 repair job.


The first generation Duramax's were the same with the injector issues. While it was an otherwise bulletproof engine, they had issues with injectors failing at less than 100,000 miles at $250+ each. Plus, the injectors were underneath the valve cover which required removal of a lot of things (including, obviously, the high pressure fuel lines off the rail) to get to, so they usually recommended replacing all eight at once "while they are in there." It was commonly a $5,000+ job. 

At least we don't have the $10,000 HPFP failures of VW.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

PanJet said:


> I can't imagine why they would need to remove the engine to get the head off. I also can't imagine how hard it would be to remove the rail. They're right on top of the engine with very easy access. I've read of somewhat amateur mechanics doing an injector job on an early Dmax engine in a parking lot over a weekend, and those were nightmares to get into.


The Cruze diesel engine looks like a walk in the park to change the injectors and the glow plugs (or should be), as they are both right on top of the head in plain sight. That was a big plus for me when I was considering buying the car. I didn't want something that I could not repair myself easily. 



PanJet said:


> The first generation Duramax's were the same with the injector issues. While it was an otherwise bulletproof engine, they had issues with injectors failing at less than 100,000 miles at $250+ each. Plus, the injectors were underneath the valve cover which required removal of a lot of things (including, obviously, the high pressure fuel lines off the rail) to get to, so they usually recommended replacing all eight at once "while they are in there." It was commonly a $5,000+ job. At least we don't have the $10,000 HPFP failures of VW.


I hope that the CTD does not develop any of these annoying "modern" diesel maintenance issue that have plagued some of the other manufacturers/models.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Another call from the dealer today, they got the head off but apparently where the glow plug broke off is stripped and they have to order a new head. I'm told GM doesn't stock the part and its special order... Who knows how long I'll be without the car. What a mess.

I'm going to see what I can do about getting GM to extend the warranty on the car as I'm nervous about what issues may arise once it goes back together...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That glow plug wasn't inserted properly. Did your dealership contact GM TAC? We know from experience that some CTD parts can only be released by GM TAC.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Some German had Fridayitis or Monday AM blues when he threw that CDI together.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doesn't a glow plug screw directly into the combustion chamber much like a spark plug? I'm surprised it didn't shoot through the hood under full boost/high RPM driving.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow that is a mess. I wouldn't blame you for demanding some kind of extended warranty. I see this as no different then a new car that went through a major accident. Many times things are never the same afterwards. 

This is major surgery....Lots of fasteners, lot's of important torque values, bolts that possibly shouldn't be reused, lots of attention to detail. One mistake might not result in a problem for many thousands of miles. If this was my project car or an older vehicle getting some major surgery done by mechanics that know the engine like the back of their hand because it's the 100th time they've overhauled one I wouldn't lose any sleep but not the case with this car! Not saying they aren't going to ace the job but I'd be worried myself for my "brand new" car and most likely I'm assuming your daily driver. 

A word of advice. After you get the car back I'd dump the oil after 1,000 miles and refill just because of whatever air-born dust/dirt/etc that got into the engine while it was apart. No matter how cautious they are some gets in. I know elevated silicon in my UOA's from a poorly seated air filter or having the valve cover/head off has wreaked havoc on my wear metals for the OCI in some of my past vehicles.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Classy56 said:


> Doesn't a glow plug screw directly into the combustion chamber much like a spark plug? I'm surprised it didn't shoot through the hood under full boost/high RPM driving.


Yes it does, I would guess it was cross threaded and forced in during installation. Likely damaged its internals too, that's probably why it has already failed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, this really is a mess. I hope they get it together properly for you and that you have no more issues for many thousands of miles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> It reminds me of why I ditched my 2006 F-250 6.0L Powerstroke, because it was know for stretching head studs and blowing the gasket. To fix the engine the cab had to be lifted off of the truck, something like a $5000 repair job.


20 mins to lift the cab, we do it at work at the time


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> 20 mins to lift the cab, we do it at work at the time


I don't have access to a lift myself so I would have been at the mercy of the repair shop for that repair, and at the going rate it was an expensive repair.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Today is day 15 in the shop. I spoke to the service manager who says he's still waiting for word from GM on a timeline for a cylinder head. They had mentioned last week that if one couldn't be sourced, they'd have to order a new motor. So now it's a waiting game to find out if/when they'll get a new cylinder head. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> Today is day 15 in the shop. I spoke to the service manager who says he's still waiting for word from GM on a timeline for a cylinder head. They had mentioned last week that if one couldn't be sourced, they'd have to order a new motor. So now it's a waiting game to find out if/when they'll get a new cylinder head.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Seriously doubt they'd have a reman available on this engine, so likely you'd get one pulled from production and your original would end up as somebody's reman.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Day 21 in the shop and the dealer is still waiting for word from GM Canada. I'm told the RegionL Manager is involved.... Frustrating 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd be so upset by this point I'd be given the bums rush out the door......or be escorted out by a nice Police man.

But at least you have a free rental to drive in the mean time..that makes all the difference. And by the way...check your insurance policy, I bet you are covered while driving rental vehicles at no extra charge. I've always been.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I'd be so upset by this point I'd be given the bums rush out the door......or be escorted out by a nice Police man.
> 
> But at least you have a free rental to drive in the mean time..that makes all the difference. And by the way...check your insurance policy, I bet you are covered while driving rental vehicles at no extra charge. I've always been.


x2 on the insurance, I am


----------

